
How to Set Up a Common Lisp Web Environment - unimpressive
http://jdpressman.com/2015/11/25/how-to-setup-a-common-lisp-web-environment-%28november%202015%29.html
======
appleflaxen
The download link on the sbcl.org site links to sourceforge, which I am
reluctant to use as a download source. Anybody know if there is a canonically
accepted alternative dl location?

~~~
xenophonf
There's a GitHub mirror
([https://github.com/sbcl/sbcl](https://github.com/sbcl/sbcl)), but it doesn't
have copies of the binary releases.

~~~
blue1
If you want a current SBCL but want to avoid Sourceforge, use your distro's
SBCL binary (which is probably ancient) to recompile the source code taken
from GitHub.

------
guicho271828
This is not the modern way to setup common lisp environment at all.
[https://github.com/snmsts/roswell](https://github.com/snmsts/roswell) is a
oneshot answer for setting up Common Lisp implementation, Quicklisp and the-
shell-scripting-environment-for-CL.

OSX:

$ brew tap snmsts/roswell

$ brew install roswell

Arch:

$ yaourt -S roswell

Windows: go
[https://ci.appveyor.com/project/snmsts/roswell](https://ci.appveyor.com/project/snmsts/roswell)
for binaries

------
dschiptsov
I think it is much more reasonable to have a decent fastcgi back-end for SBCL
than running a full http[/2] server.

As far as I remember, there is only a naive FFI for libfcgi on github.

~~~
unimpressive
You're entirely correct, I was originally going to have an appendix on how to
install woo
([https://github.com/fukamachi/woo](https://github.com/fukamachi/woo)) but
decided to get the tutorial done rather than prolong the time until I release
it. I'll probably add it at a later date.

------
junke
Note that quickload can take a list as a parameter

------
aurora72
Hint for OSX users: CMUCL works best on 64bit OSX versions. The other Lisps
such as Clozure CL and SBCL sooner or later cause some incompatibility
problems.

~~~
msbarnett
Er, what?

OS X is Clozure's home platform and in my experience where it works best. The
project has all those Cocoa bindings and grew out of Macintosh Common Lisp;
it's definitely an OS X friendly Common Lisp.

CMUCL is...if not precisely _dead_ , certainly moribund. It's been ported all
over the place and the OS X port is certainly credible, but I wouldn't call it
a first class Common Lisp for the Mac platform.

------
Syssiphus
On OSX I also found 'rlwrap' useful when using sbcl from the commandline.

~~~
kiiski
I've seen a lot of people mention using rlwrap with sbcl. I'm a bit curious
about how people actually do the development with that.

Do you use the repl to simply (load ...) files; never doing anything
interactively with it? When I'm using emacs+slime I constantly write small
loops/functions in the repl for testing, but doing that with rlwrap feels
pretty painful to me. Do you have some sort of scratch-file that you write
those in, which you can easily load?

At least to me the debugger feels pretty horrible to use without slime. How do
you usually fix/redifine functions when debugging a problem? How about
stepping through code? Making sense of the compiler notes/errors must also be
pretty annoying without having them highlighted in your editor?

~~~
laarc
It is a _huge_ pain to use rlwrap to edit Lisp. Someone, please write a
"lispwrap" program which solves this pain point once and for all.

~~~
ohyes
Better to use emacs/slime with Meta-x slime-connect and ssh port forwarding.

------
stesch
BTW: SBCL won't work an all VPS.

~~~
kalmi10
How come?

~~~
stesch
Memory overcommitment. Isn't supported for all VPS solutions.

------
shade23
I totally appreciate complete focus on content.But is there any specific
reason that people would not want to use any form of templating/styling?

This is a genuine question and not sarcasm.I have seen this sort of styling on
several sites which excel in material provided.

EDIT: I do love the content.Gonna be trying this this weekend

~~~
jonathonf
From the other perspective, I was just about to say "thank you for the plain
HTML".

So much easier to read than the trend of #CCC on #FFF...

~~~
bachmeier
I wish more sites were plain html. You can do better, but it's easy to do a
lot worse, to the point of unreadability.

